# MAC vs kershaw shun



## pedepy (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello, this is my 1st post onto these forums... looks promising.

Anyway, my quick question is this: I have had a mac santoku knife for about a year. I bought it used from an ex collegue of mine, and have had nothing but praise for this knife.

However, last week, i dropped it on the floor at work  !! and the tip broke off .. id say about an eighth of an inch

( yes, I had put my knife in a rag and then 'picked up the rag' and the knife flew out .. ((() .... .

I can still use it, but, you know ...... 

Another guy i once worked with had this 5 inch, "alton's angle" version of shun knives. I didnt try it out, but he's a great chef and doesnt buy crap. So I figure it must be worth _something_ ... however most review i've seen place the mac on top of shun knifes. But those shun knifes just look so **** good ! .....

So, anyone had the chance to compare the two ? Macs are cheaper, thus at 1st i thought the shun series mustve been better, but its probably not that simple.

ive tried macs, globals, henckles, wustofs, you name it .... and macs are just the sharpest, most precise blade ive ever used.

Im just curious about the shuns, cause they look so good, and ill have to buy a new blade sooner or later, is the shun at least as good as a mac if properly sharpened and taken care of ?

related questions, can you get a custom made knife from either mac or kershaw ?


----------



## marion (Aug 8, 2006)

pedepy, welcome to the forum. I'm certain some cooks will chime in concerning the knife question. I'm afraid I can not give a clear consensus of both.

Regards,
Marion


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

I haven't used the Macs
But, I have some Shuns (5 or 6) and a couple of other very good Japanese knives. I love my Shuns. Seem durable, feel good to me (some don't like the handke) take and keep a great edge (very good steel) and the have a great lifetime guarantee and they will sharpen your knives for free if you don't have time or stones, etc. Don't know if this helps. have you gone to a store that carries the Shuns and handled them?

Mike


----------



## pedepy (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks marion 


now, i havent handled the knives and thats part of the problem: i cant seem to find a store that has them around here. Im in montreal, canada, and neither mac nor kershaw's are easy to find. Most stores only carry global as their most 'high end' brands along with the typical europeen brands, but i dont like globals... not for the cutting, just for the handle .. you know.. 

so id have to buy it off the internet, which is a risk i guess...

my mac still works fine though, and its mostly esthetic. its a just a bit more of a pain to cut shallots or onions or things like that that use the tip of the knife... 

I also like that my mac is especially light weight, even compared to globals. How do shuns do in that aspect?


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

Kershaw Shun's website lists a retailer in Ottawa that also sells online. 
http://www.kershawknives.com/large.htm
Maybe there is one near you that isn't listed yet. They also list other US retailers. Many reliable online retailers handle them- Sur la Table, Bedbathandbeyond.com, and many other stores that specialze in cutlery and/or cooking equipment. Not sure about import duties, though, if you buy from the US. Maybe the store in Ottawa is your best bet.
I'm not sure what steel the Mac uses, but the Shun uses VG-10, which is quite durable and holds a very good edge. You do need to sharpen at 15 degrees so stones are in order. However, Shun will sharpen and return the knives to you for free. And, their guaranty is lifetime. Some of the best Japanese knives are made with VG-10 Since you haven't held a Shun, you really want to buy from someone you can return them too if you don't like them. Some people don't like the D shaped handle-I do. If you wan't to buy from the US, I can give you a list of reputable online dealers. Email me if you want more info.
[email protected]
Let us know what you decide to do.

Good luck

Mikew


----------

